# clexane injection site



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

I just rushed my clexane injection and I think I did it too low. What if I stuck it in and hurt the embie? it really hurts at the site now.

also, every time I take the grey caps off some of the liquid comes out of the syringe, so I am not getting the full dose, and also, sometimes it comes out on my skin after I take the needle out. how can I get the full dose, since I don't know how to take the cap off without losing some.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Please don't worry, there's many many layers to get through before the needle would be anywhere near your baby, and at the moment it's tucked right inside your pelvis, it would be virtually impossible to be near it. 
Is it just a couple of drops that comes out as you pull the grey cap off the clexane? If it is, that's normal, and a drop or two escaping onto your skin is also normal. If its a lot more than a couple of drops it would be worth seeing a nurse and showing how you give it, just to see if they can advise you any different way,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

